# Good hunt



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

So today I went to my neighbors house to help get rid of a few of the pesky chipmunks and do a bit of frog hunting so I started into his yard and ZOOM a chipmunk ran right by me and on to a log I shot and just missed he disappeared then I heard scratching to my left and a chipmunk sat there on a log and I had to get on my knee to see under a limb I took the shot and hit right below the ear dropping him then I moved on to the pond and connected with a nice bullfrog. I shot both with gravel.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Not much meat on that chipmunk ;- ) You going to mix chipmunk with frog legs for a stew ;- )

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Rocks are the ammo of champions!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Sweet story. I'm not confident at all shooting rocks. That's so cool. Great shooting


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

What kind of bands do you have set up on that nat, friend? P.S. Hi there from the Show Me State as well


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello emreed11 those bands are just some walmart flat exercise rubber I don't remember the brand sorry?


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

It's cool. I had a feeling they might be Gold's Gym exercise bands. Good stuff.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes that's what it was golds gym bands and they are good


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

*Frogmunk stew?*

He he! Good shooting.

SSS


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

